# So!!! My thread was closed! LOL!



## sungirl (Nov 25, 2009)

Well that says it all to me!!!

A few people backed me up by saying that new posters were ridiculed or put down, which is true, and some positive remarks from people who are living in Egypt and are prepared to say they LOVE IT... and the thread gets closed!!!

It made an interesting read, and confirmed what I already knew.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The thread wasn't closed for that reason.
I closed the thread as I felt it was just getting out of hand nothing to do with you getting backing.


Maiden


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

A five letter word springs to mind... it begins with T... 3 guesses... go!!!


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> The thread wasn't closed for that reason.
> I closed the thread as I felt it was just getting out of hand nothing to do with you getting backing.
> 
> 
> Maiden


I was gonna suggest putting a sticky thread telling that it's an adults' website (Not in "that" meaning, but meaning that people should be prepared for other opinions, not just peachy ones ) And asking everyone asking for opinions to be clear about what kinda opinion they're looking for 

But I think that would freak most people out, not to mention how weird it would be for people who just registered 

@ Sam:

I don't wanna start guessing, specially with my almost good Arabic, will get more than just 3 guesses lol


----------



## sungirl (Nov 25, 2009)

Troll hahaha very clever (low end city school you went to was it?)

I am not a troll, just a normal (and I quote "NORMAL") person trying to get info and looking at people who are spending their lives in Egypt and making a success of it.

I can only assume that the majority of those posting here are not making a success of their lives atm and wish they hadn't come.

Did any of you ever wonder why this board is so quiet... and why so many newcomers post once or twice and then leave???

Best of luck to you all... because there is a few of them here that *really* need that luck.

As for me, I am leaving this site and will continue to enjoy the life I have... Life is what you make it. I am an optimist... Not a pessimist (look it up in the dictionary), and will make my life as good as it can be, continue to meet good people, and sift the dross from mine and my childrens lives.

Its not just me that thinks this... Its just a shame that an expat forum is used in the way the Egypt page has been.

Bye all


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

See Rule 5 here.

Thread closed.


----------

